# Hot'lanta G2G?



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Weather's miserable, anybody want to get together and do some 12-oz curls and shoot the breeze?

I'm in the NW 'burbs, post up with suggestions on where if you're interested. I'm thinking Downtown/Midtown. Maybe Blind Willies for some blues?

Bill


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

depending on when/where, I might try to make it.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

All right, we've got 2!

When for me is anytime but Friday night, I'm making payroll and chasing checks and I'm pretty much shot out by the end of the day.

Where is open to debate, I know stereo_luver is around the corner from me, Slade1274 is 'way across town Northeast and Audible Physics is ditto Southeast. That's why I suggested Midtown, it's kind of central.

And I luv the Blues! That's why I threw out Blind Willies, it's central, good music, good food. But it's crowded on weekends so I'm thinking of a weekday thing.

Chime in, y'all!

Bill


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll stay tuned. If you guys do this on a date I can make it, I'll try to come out.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Midtown, Virginia Highlands, or Decatur (Brick Store!) sounds fun. Depending on date and such, of course.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Depending on the date and my travel schedule, I might make it. 

Check with millerlyte, strakele, wdemetrius1 as well.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Depending on the date and my travel schedule, I might make it.
> 
> Check with millerlyte, strakele, wdemetrius1 as well.


Depends on the date and time for strakele and wdemetrius1. One could be out in Texas and the other works overnight. I'd be in for sure. WE could practice our audio etiquette this weekend Saturday 07/02 since chefhow will be making a trip down south. Nothing special this weekend. Just a small meet and listen session since time will be shorter with chef's visit.

BTW: Bill it was a pleasure meeting you and having a listen to your set-up yesterday. Ditch the auto set-up mic on that P99 and start tuning dude. No time like the present to start learning. And if all goes well on Saturday you should have a few sets of aers and some advice to get you rolling in the right direction.

Chuck


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies, maybe some weekend in July or early August? Those of you who travel post up your free dates and let's work around that.

Chuck, the pleasure's all mine.  Great system you've got in that RAM! I did some tweaking on levels last night and reset TA to measured distances for a starting point. I'm still trying to figure out how the P99 can think my sub's 13 feet away.... 

Looking forward to seeing you guys Saturday, I'm dying to hear those XR3Ms in different locations.

Thanks, guys!
Bill


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I wish I were going to be around for this. I'm in Atlanta this week (I don't have my car), but I may have it here the last week of July. Bill, if you want to get a listen to my XR's then, let me know.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I still think The Vinny will be a great opportunity to meet u since everyone will be there anyway.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I will be there but my car may not. It may be heading to the scrap yard...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

??????

wtf?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ??????
> 
> wtf?


Drivers side Front axle cv joint blew out, drivers side control arm twisted slightly and possible trans spline damage. I'll know tonight but it's not looking good. Surgery starts on the sled after work. Along as the trans is ok its worth salvaging, otherwise it's toast.

So you got any suggestions on a sub $7500 car that has lower mileage? 4 doors and install friendly.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Depends on the date and time for strakele and wdemetrius1. One could be out in Texas and the other works overnight. I'd be in for sure. WE could practice our audio etiquette this weekend Saturday 07/02 since chefhow will be making a trip down south. Nothing special this weekend. Just a small meet and listen session since time will be shorter with chef's visit.
> 
> BTW: Bill it was a pleasure meeting you and having a listen to your set-up yesterday. Ditch the auto set-up mic on that P99 and start tuning dude. No time like the present to start learning. And if all goes well on Saturday you should have a few sets of aers and some advice to get you rolling in the right direction.
> 
> Chuck




We might be able to work something out, depending on the date.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish that you guys were meeting earlier on Saturday, then I could swing by for a little while. I still maybe be able to, we'll see.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If I'm up at the ass crack of dawn like normal I may be in Atl by 4ish.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> If I'm up at the ass crack of dawn like normal I may be in Atl by 4ish.


In a mini van?

Chuck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> In a mini van?
> 
> Chuck


If it's a cheap rental, then maybe...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a truck for you here if you want one. 2005 Dodge Dakota with a 4.7L Magnum V8.

Chuck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> I have a truck for you here if you want one. 2005 Dodge Dakota with a 4.7L Magnum V8.
> 
> Chuck


Call ya tonight


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be back in Atlanta on August 11 or so. Would love to have a meet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We definitely need to have one to welcome you back!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> I'll be back in Atlanta on August 11 or so. Would love to have a meet.


I'm in, and maybe I'll have something very modest to show.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

strakele said:


> I'll be back in Atlanta on August 11 or so. Would love to have a meet.


Works for me, I'll be around. I have a wedding in FL on the weekend of the 20th and the next weekend I'm leaving for Yellowstone so mid-August works.

How about work schedules? I'm flexible, weeknights would be OK. Or we could do a weekend afternoon thing for those who have a fixed schedule.

Let's keep this going!

Best,
Bill


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

So does this mean the Atlanta thing will be August 11 weekend? Any more solidity on a date? I would love to know if this is some time soon; I will be heading up to Chicago at the end of August and I have not been to a DIY G2G before and would like to be at one...


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'm up for something in Atlanta! Second weekend of August everyone?



DS-21 said:


> Decatur (Brick Store!) sounds fun.


Brick Store FTW!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

did you guys ever settle on something?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

David Brooks says he's down for 2nd week of August.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

OK guys, enough typing let's do this!

So strakele will be back in town Thurs, 8/11. How about Saturday 8/13? I have an in with the owner of a pub(Rocco's) up in Jasper, they have outside seating, good food and beer. Most importantly, a big parking lot and no neighbors... Right on 575/515, no twisting and turning to get there. About 35 minutes from the I75/575 junction.

I realize it's not nearly as convenient as a Downtown location but those places are always tight on parking and we'd be scattered to Hell and gone for listening. The place will be packed on Saturday night but since it's a Saturday we could do an early thing, say around 5 or 6.

So whaddya think? Post back if you think you can make it, I'll talk to the owner about it. Or let's hear your suggestions...

Thanx,
Bill


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

GTG on the 13th. Wild Bill's MECA show on the 14th in Boaz, AL. Perfect pair. (Next to Big Al's avatar)


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Let's run this.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

What about the Greenville SC comp on the 13th? No one going to that because it is no longer regarded as ESN?


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> I'm in.


Great! Bring your "avatar" too


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

trigg007 said:


> Great! Bring your "avatar" too


If I had her in real life I wouldn't be wasting my time with you guys


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

GTG fail?


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

kickinaudio said:


> GTG fail?


Seems that way. Unless we revive it! I'm still rockin stock, but I would love to hear some other systems especially strakele's system with the changes he has made, if he is back in town.

Chuck


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm back and would love to make something happen this weekend.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> If I had her in real life I wouldn't be wasting my time with you guys


I'm sorry. It's kinda hard to talk when my tongue is ....


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> I'm back and would love to make something happen this weekend.


Good to have you back! Now when and where are we going to do this? That place in Jasper sounds good. Anywhere is fine with me though.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Ally really wants to go too, but she works Saturday so it'd have to be Sunday.

You guys cool with that? We're in Marietta now, and I'm sure we can find a place for a meet up around here. Would be a lot closer than Jasper. But if everyone is already set on that, that's cool.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Taco mac at north perimeter has a parking garage next to it. Lots of space and not so crowded. Sunday sounds better.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll have to be there in spirit. You all have fun!

Took this yesterday morning - about 0615.










Hot'lanta can be very beautiful at sunrise....


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

kickinaudio said:


> Taco mac at north perimeter has a parking garage next to it. Lots of space and not so crowded. Sunday sounds better.



Sounds good to me. What time?


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

Whats up fellow Atlantians.... I'm lookin for sum bass heads to kick it with. Gettin sick of these old dudes yelling at me about my system at local car shows and i just cant seem to find a good scene, if yall are gettin together this weekend plz pm me some details.


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like I am not gonna make this. My car was supposed to be ready but it's not :-( Have fun guys!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

myhikingboots said:


> Sounds good to me. What time?


Sunday at Taco Mac would work for us too.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Did this take place?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, not that I went to anyway. Never nailed down a time.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Fizzled, but no reason we can't try again sometime, but not this weekend!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, any chance we can get this revived? Say around November 13?


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

If this ever gets revived I'm down for a meet-up. And beer. Mostly beer.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm gonna try to put one together after the new year (and after it warms up).


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm game. LMK when an ill try to be there if I'm not out of town for work.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> I'm gonna try to put one together after the new year (and after it warms up).


Warm enough for Erin to wear his bikini?


----------



## Blorton (Aug 7, 2011)

I can host this. Bigass house and plenty of crash space.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Let's do this


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You guys tell me when and where. I'll try to show up. I hope to have my own GTG but the way my work schedule is going, it looks like that'll be a bust. 

Depending on where this will be, I can bring my speakers and we can set up a demo system.

I'd really love to meet up with some more folks. My schedule is all sorts of messed up with my wife working weekends and me being in New Mexico so much, but I'll try to make it work.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> You guys tell me when and where. I'll try to show up. I hope to have my own GTG but the way my work schedule is going, it looks like that'll be a bust.
> 
> Depending on where this will be, I can bring my speakers and we can set up a demo system.
> 
> I'd really love to meet up with some more folks. My schedule is all sorts of messed up with my wife working weekends and me being in New Mexico so much, but I'll try to make it work.


Bla Bla Bla ....I won't be able to make it ....bla bla bla


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I made the last one... 2 years ago!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

For the people subscribed to this thread who don't usually check this sub-forum, see here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/122211-atlanta-gtg.html


----------

